# Form des Steines für einen Wasserfall



## Kolja (3. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wie muss der Stein geformt sein, dass er eine schöne Wasserabbruchkante hat? Ich hoffe das heißt so.
Also, dass das Wasser wie in einem Vorhang fällt.

Ha, jetzt bin ich schon bei der Feingestaltung.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2020)

Moin, ich hab vor langer Zeit mal damit rumexperimentiert.
MEINE Erfahrung:
Kante mit Wasserwaage ausrichten.
Je mehr Wasser, je besser das Resultat.
Hab dann noch Kerben an der Kante eingefräßt. 
Projekt liegt seit einigen Jahren in meiner Schublade.
Habs damals eingemottet da die Pumpe zu wenig Wasser brachte.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2020)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von den verschiedenen Versuchsaufbauten.
            
Sagte ich schon, das ich Wasserfälle liebe?
Gruß Silvio


----------



## DbSam (3. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Andrea,


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Kante mit Wasserwaage ausrichten.


Jawoll 


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Je mehr Wasser, je besser das Resultat.


Jein, ...
Das muss man unbedingt austarieren, kommt auch auf die Fallhöhe an.

Bitte beachten:
Je höher, desto mehr Wasser, desto lauter und umso nerviger das Wasserfallgeräusch.
Sprich:
Es kann passieren, dass sich das "Wasserfallhintergrundgeräusch" in  den Vordergrund drängeln und somit nerven kann.

Und:
Je mehr Wasser, desto höher der Stromverbrauch


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hab dann noch Kerben an der Kante eingefräßt.


Neeeiiiiin, bloß nicht nachmachen - die ergeben ein unsauberes Bild.

Der Stein benötigt eine gerade und saubere Kante, wenn er wie ein "Wasserfilm" fallen soll.
Man kann das auch auffächern, je nach Form der Abbruchkante ...
Hilfreich ist auch, wenn das Wasser vor der Kante eine kleine Beruhigungszone hat, das sorgt für weniger Verwirbelungen und somit ein besser Bild und angenehmeres Fallgeräusch.

Aber vielleicht kannst Du Deine Wünsche genauer beschreiben und ein Bild von Deinen Steinen und ein Gemälde Deiner Gedanken dazu posten ... 

VG Carsten

PS:


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von den verschiedenen Versuchsaufbauten.


Also ich finde, dass diese Kindergartenwasserfälle ein bissel zu klein für Andreas Gartenteich sind, die verlieren sich doch in dem Areal. 

Solch Kleinkram baut man doch an einem Nachmittag als Test mal schnell zusammen ...
lol


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2020)

Hatte Jahre lang diesen Stein am Ende des Bachlauf.
  Den flachen, senkrechten. Der ist vorne nicht mal gerade, ging trotzdem. 
    habe ihn noch mal eingebaut, laufen ca 10000 l drüber. 

Wichtig ist das der Stein mit der Teich Folie hinten mit eingeschlagen wird und die Bachlauf Folie ca 10 cm dann alles Ueberlappung hat. 
Dabei entsteht sehr wenig Kappilarwirkung.


----------



## DbSam (3. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Der ist vorne nicht mal gerade, ging trotzdem.


Von oben gesehen, kann die Kante rund sein ...
Wichtig ist, dass die Kante möglichst in Waage und eine glatte "Abrisskante" hat. In solchen Fällen ergibt sich schon mit weniger Wasser ein schönes Fallbild ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Neeeiiiiin, bloß nicht nachmachen - die ergeben ein unsauberes Bild.
> 
> Der Stein benötigt eine gerade und saubere Kante, wenn er wie ein "Wasserfilm" fallen soll.


 
Na ja, Andrea schrieb "schöne Abbruchkante" Schön liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich wollte eine feine Unregelmäßigkeit erreichen. Ist mir aber nicht so richtig gelungen....
Mit dem Rest hast du natürlich recht.
Gruß Silvo


----------



## Turbo (3. Okt. 2020)

Salü Andrea

Vielleicht inspiriert dich das.
https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de...ukte/g/wasserfaelle-edelstahl.1000171932.html
Lässt sich vielleicht auch verkleiden.
Würde mal eine Detailskitze davon suchen. Aber so wie es aussieht vorstehende Kante. Und die Pumpenleistung ist schön in der technischen Beschreibung nach Breite aufgelistet. 
Erfahrung habe ich keine damit. Bei mir plätschert das Wasser direkt über die Steine.

Lieben Gruss
Patrik


----------



## Kolja (3. Okt. 2020)

Danke für Eure Beiträge!
Da werde ich mich morgen mal durcharbeiten.
Ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Lion (3. Okt. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Also, dass das Wasser wie in einem Vorhang fällt.



hallo Kolja,
am Ende des Wasserfalls könntest Du eine Polygonalplatte (Natursteinplatte) im
Wasserlauf einbringen, welche über den Bord geht.

Diese Platten werden zum Beispiel bei OBI als Terrassensteinplatten angeboten,
haben versch. Farben, versch. Größen und ich denke, falls Du nur eine brauchst, dann Kosten
unter 5,-- Euro.
Beim aussuchen mußt Du darauf achten, dass mindestens eine Kante gerade ist, die Kante
die zum Wasser zeigt. Wenn das Wasser über diese Kante in den Teich als Wasserfall fließt, dann bekommst Du eine Art Wasser - Vorhang.

Gutes Gelingen
Léon

ps. Natursteinplatte ist wichtig, um die Wasserqualität nicht zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Throphol (3. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mit einer glatten Kante, die in Waage ist, wird man am meisten aus wenig Wasser herausholen, aber das könnte auch künstlich wirken. Die Wassermenge spielt dann schon eine gewisse Rolle.

Ich habe den Wasserfallstein lange gesucht. Der Stein führt das Wasser auch. Wahrscheinlich wurde er so ausgewaschen. Er ist ein paar hundert Kilo schwer  und deshalb nur beim Neubau mit Bagger etc. zu versetzen, - aber es gibt sie. Die Kante ist rundlich, es läuft auch (mal mehr mal weniger) etwas Wasser den Stein herunten ohne zu fallen, weil die *Kante *nicht *scharf* genug ist. Auch bilden sich schon mal Fadenalgen, die die Nähstoffe aus dem Stein ziehen und dort wachsen. Dann wird der "Fall" auch behindert. Das ist ein sehr diffizile Angelegenheit, die sich aber auch nach Einbau noch "manipulieren" lässt. Man muss aufpassen, dass nicht zu viel Wasser seitlich vorbeiläuft. Hier werden etwa 8.000l/h gepumpt. Dass das Wasser vom Wasserfall direkt in den Teich fällt, stört mich mittlerweile etwas - würde ich heute anders machen (kleines "Zwischenbecken").....   Viel Erfolg

    
LG
Wolf


----------



## Sternie (3. Okt. 2020)

Sehr schöner Wasserfall, wirkt sehr natürlich. Für meinen Geschmack schöner als diese "künstlich glattgebügelten" Wasserfälle wie die mit der Edelstahlrinne. 
Kommt mit Sicherheit auch auf die Art des Teiches an.
Wenn man eine "sterilen" Koiteich oder einen formalen Teich hat, dann kann so ein künstlicher Wasserfall durchaus gut aussehen.
Aber für alle anderen - schaut euch mal die Wasserfälle in der Natur an. Da findet man in den seltensten Fällen eine schöne scharfe Kante und trotzdem sehen diese Wasserfälle, egal ob gross oder klein, viel oder wenig Wasser, einfach nur toll aus.


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2020)

Mit Stein, dreifache Lautstärke!


----------



## Knarf1969 (4. Okt. 2020)

Hallo
Bedenke auch die Akustik! Mein Wasserfall ist relativ nah an unserem Freisitz und ich habe für die Pumpe einen Regler eingebaut, da es uns zu laut ist, wenn wir dort zum Beispiel mit Freunden sitzen. Denk auch an die Nachbarn, falls die in der Nähe sind. Man kann allerdings auch mit den Steinen einiges im Nachhinein regeln. Es ist aber definitiv lauter als man denkt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2020)

Hi Opa Graskop,

die Bilder sehen meinen "Versuchsanlagen" recht ähnlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Okt. 2020)

@Frank 
Ja, sind auch nette Ansätzelol
O.T.
Sag mal Bild 5 und 6, sind das die Potholes in SA?
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Okt. 2020)

Und hier noch was zum Thema Wassermenge/Abbruchkante
Ich find schon, das man auf dem folgenden Foto sieht, das die Wassermenge ne Rolle spielt.
  
Duck und weg
Gruß von Silvio, der verspricht, das Thema nicht weiter für seine Urlaubssehnsucht zu missbrauchen.


----------



## Throphol (4. Okt. 2020)

In Corona-Zeiten wird sich der ein oder andere sein Urlaubs-Paradies im eigenen Garten bauen. 
Ich schätze, dass zwischen diesen vergleichsweise kleinen "Wasserfällen" 4- 5.000€ Stromkosten im Jahr liegen. Wer nicht in Urlaub fährt könnte das zumindest in der Saison und tagsüber dann für ca. 1.000€/anno haben. Es muss nicht immer Niagara sein. 

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Turbo (4. Okt. 2020)

Noch ein Bild von meiner Versuchsanlage. Bin noch etwas am austesten der idealen Pumpenleistung.


----------



## Knarf1969 (5. Okt. 2020)

Wie war das mit den Stromkosten 4-5000 €? War das jetzt ein Scherz oder habe ich es nir nicht kapiert? Mein Wasserfall wird von der Skimmerpumpe über die Filteranlage gespeist. Meine Pumpe zieht ca. 180 W. Sind dann rund 35 € im Monat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> @Frank
> Ja, sind auch nette Ansätzelol
> O.T.
> Sag mal Bild 5 und 6, sind das die Potholes in SA?
> Gruß Silvio



Hi Silvio,

nee, so weit komm ich mit meinem Auto net.. Das sind die Cascade de Sautadet in Südfrankreich in der Ceze, einem Nachbarfluß der Ardeche

MfG Frank


----------



## Kolja (5. Okt. 2020)

Oh das sind ja richtig viele Beiträge. Herzlichen Dank.



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kannst Du Deine Wünsche genauer beschreiben und ein Bild von Deinen Steinen und ein Gemälde Deiner Gedanken dazu posten ...



Ja das ist die Frage: Was will ich überhaupt?

Das ganze muss mit Solar betrieben werden.
Es ist erst mal ein experimenteller, variabler Aufbau.
Er wird klein mit wenig Fallhöhe. Größe ungefähr wie bei Ron.

Naturstein
Ich kann bei einem Steinliebhaber in der Krosekiste gucken. Deswegen die Frage nach der Form.

Ich fasse mal zusammen.

Lautstärke beachten
mit Wasserwaage ausrichten
scharfe, klare Kante
Wasser möglichst nur über die Kante abfließen lassen
Bei der Kante ist die Form egal? Also ich meine den Winkel der vorderen Seite. 45° oder mehr nach hinten oder nach vorne gehend?




DbSam schrieb:


> Hilfreich ist auch, wenn das Wasser vor der Kante eine kleine Beruhigungszone hat, das sorgt für weniger Verwirbelungen und somit ein besser Bild und angenehmeres Fallgeräusch.



Wie meinst du das? Also vor der Kante eher ansteingend?

Danke an @alle für die machbaren und zum Träumen verleitenden Beispiele.


----------



## Turbo (5. Okt. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Bei der Kante ist die Form egal? Also ich meine den Winkel der vorderen Seite. 45° oder mehr nach hinten oder nach vorne gehend?


 Nach der Abrisskannte musst du nach hinten gehen. Sonst wird mit dem Wasservorhang nichts. 
Wenn du nach vorne gehst plätschert es dem Stein nach, nach unten. Was aber optisch auch sehr schön ist.


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2020)

Na, Du bist mir eine ...
Ist ja wie ein Ü-Ei - Überraschung inside ... 

Hallo Andrea,

ich versuche mal etwas zu entfitzen ...

Zuerst einmal die Lautstärke:
Diese ergibt sich in Summe aus:

der Fallhöhe
der Menge
der Verwirbelung des Wassers durch
Zufluss und oder
unsauberer/unregelmäßiger Abbruchkante.

Medium auf dem das fallende Wasser auftrifft
und (indirekt) der Abstand des Wasserfalls auf die potentiellen 'Zuhörer'
Man hat also mehrere Stellschrauben an denen man drehen kann und muss, wenn der kleine Wasserfall angenehm plätschernd und leise sein soll.

Solar Bachlaufpumpe:
Schwierig ...
Dir ist bewusst, dass die preiswerten Sets ohne Akku nur bei Sonnenschein funktionieren?
Mit Akkuspeicher legt man für ein halbwegs brauchbares Set irgendwas um die fünfhundert Euro auf den Tisch ...
Ein Set ohne Akku ist auch nicht unbedingt preiswert.

Ja, natürlich wirst Du auch preiswertere Sets finden.
Aber gehe bitte davon aus, dass die angegebenen Werte im Regelfall die Maximalwerte sind, welche bei den besten Bedingungen erreicht werden können.
Also mit jedem Zentimeter Förderhöhe geht etwas Förderleistung verloren. (Habe auf die Schnelle leider kein Leistungsdiagramm gefunden)
Ebenso darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass sich in der Pumpe und im Schlauch ein Belag bildet ...

Aus meiner Sicht wären Solarpumpen mit Kennwerten wie in den obigen Links die Mindestanforderung, welche zu erfüllen ist.
(Ausgangspunkt der beschriebenen Leistungen sind die Angaben zu den käuflich erwerbbaren Wasserfällen.)

Mit Beruhigungszone meine ich:
Verwirbelungen entstehen durch Gefälle, Kurven, beim Austritt aus dem Schlauch (auch schon im Schlauch) etc. pp.
Diese Verwirbelungen sorgen für einen unruhige Wasseroberfläche und würden somit auch störend auf den Ablauf wirken.
Deswegen sollte es einen kleinen Bereich geben, in welchem sich die Verwirbelungen auflösen/beruhigen können.

Abrisskante:
Dazu hat Patrick eben etwas geschrieben, welchem ich mich anschließe ...

Und:
... ich könnte hier noch mehr Punkte aufführen ...

Das wichtigste, Dein "Wasserfallstein":


Kolja schrieb:


> Ich kann bei einem Steinliebhaber in der Krosekiste gucken. Deswegen die Frage nach der Form.


Bevor Du nach einem Stein suchst, solltest Du Dir vorher noch ein paar Gedanken machen wie der Wasserfall insgesamt gestaltet werden soll.
Er könnte wie bei Ron nach einem kleinen Bachlauf kommen oder aber direkt gespeist werden ...
Dann kannst Du Dich auf die Suche begeben ...

Nach langer Suche wirst Du hoffentlich einen Stein finden, welcher wenigstens in etwa Deinen gedanklichen Vorstellungen entspricht und musst wahrscheinlich obige Vorstellungen zur Gestaltung des Wasserfalls neu überdenken ...
Ebenso muss wahrscheinlich der Stein noch etwas angepasst werden - der Steinmetz in Eurem Ort ist dafür Dein freundlicher Ansprechpartner/Helfer ...

Kleiner Hinweis:
Sollte sich der Stein teilweise außerhalb der Teichfolie befinden, muss je nach Steinform an der Unterseite unbedingt noch eine Tropfkante eingefräßt werden, damit das Tropfwasser nicht auf der Unterseite nach außerhalb der Folie abfließen kann ...


Kleine Zusammenfassung:
Mit Solar wird das ganze Projekt nicht unbedingt preiswert.
Ebenso ist es relativ schwierig, einen passenden "Wasserfallstein" zur Erzeugung eines fallenden Wasserfilms zu finden.


VG Carsten


PS:
... etwas preiswerter:
     
Ist noch nicht fertig und sieht insgesamt auch noch nicht besonders schön aus ...
Aber stell Dir einfach vor, dass die Flusssteine rechts und links auch durch Granitsteine ersetzt werden und ebenso hinter dem Quellstein und das Umfeld entsprechend angepasst ist ...
Ziel war etwas Oberflächenbewegung und angenehmes, leises Geplätscher ...
Bissel Spielerei halt ... 

Verwendet wurde:
Pumpe (7 W), kleine Minidüse (2 W), PE-Rohr ... und halt ein Stein. 

Für einen solchen Quellstein würden sich auch Solarpumpen ab 1000 l/h eignen ...


----------



## Kolja (5. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nach der Abrisskannte musst du nach hinten gehen.


Ah danke ein guter Hinweis.



DbSam schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass die preiswerten Sets ohne Akku nur bei Sonnenschein funktionieren?


Ja. das ist klar. In meinem ersten  Teich waren die Besuchskinder immer total empört, dass es bei einer Wolke mit der Wasserspielerei vorbei war.
@PeBo hat eine Pumpe von Esotec empfohlen. Da habe ich mich mal umgeschaut. Und es ist etwas für mich dabei.



DbSam schrieb:


> Bissel Spielerei halt ...



Mehr soll es nicht sein. Ein bisschen Gepflätscher und Bewegung. Ich probiere einfach mal aus, was mir gefällt. Und so ein Quellstein ist eine sehr gute Idee. Loch bohren ist je  nach Stein einfacher, als die ganze Verkleidung für einen Wasserfall. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Kombination. Mal sehen, was ich an Steinen finde.

@DbSam danke für deinen ausfürhlichen Beitrag.


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Andrea,

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei der Suche.
Ich glaube, ich hatte bei mir den ganzen Steinhaufen umgedreht ... 


VG Carsten

PS:
Falls es solch ein Quellstein werden sollte, dann kann man sich hier unter "Details" bei der "Wasserbedarfsmenge" über die nötigen Förderwerte informieren.
Auf meinen Bildern siehst Du den kleinen 'Hüpfzwerg', wenn er mit einer Pumpe mit 600 l/h angetrieben wird.
Man kann die Düse noch etwas enger drehen, dann ändert sich aber das Bild in Richtung Strahl.
Kleiner als 600 würde ich die Pumpenleistung nicht wählen wollen.

Noch ein Hinweis zum "Schlauchverbinder" der LunaLed 6s und 9s (ebenfalls zu sehen im eben geposteten Link):
Hhhhmmm, das Ding ist bitte mit "Sie" anzusprechen und nur unter Wasser zu verwenden, da es etwas inkontinent ist ...
Diese Schlauchdurchführung ist eigentlich ein Grund zum Abraten von diesem Artikel. Ich habe aber für meine Zwecke keine bessere Alternative gefunden.
Einmal zusammengefrickelt und unter Wasser erfüllt es wahrscheinlich dann doch irgendwie den zugedachten Zweck.
(Da ich die kleine Pumpe im Trockenen betreibe, musste ich mir eine eigene Durchführung bauen.)


----------



## Turbo (5. Okt. 2020)

Einfach um dich etwas zu verwirren und unsicher zu machen Andrea eine etwas andere Lösung. 
Bei mir plätschert das Wasser aus drei einzel regulierbaren Schläuchen unter dem Deckstein hervor und läuft den Steinen nach in den Teich.
 
Der obere Stein richtig eingebaut, könnte eine Basis für einen Wasserfall geben.


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2020)

Ja, ist auch eine Idee ... 
Hast Du auch ein Bild, wenn das Dingens in Betrieb ist?

VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (5. Okt. 2020)

Ist in Betrieb. Nur auf leise eingestellt. Laufen ca 3-4k Liter über die Steine. Die restlichen ca 4k Liter unterirdisch für die Kreisströmung in den Tiefwasserbereich. 
Da noch eine Foto aus den ersten Jahren des Teichs.


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2020)

Ach, du hast die oberen beiden Schläuche mit dem oberen Stein festgeklemmt ...
Aber man sieht ja nichts, jedenfalls auf den Fotos ... 

Da würde der Mann meiner Frau wahrscheinlich mit den Schlauchenden noch etwas herumspielen, den Strahl mit einer breiten Düse auffächern, die Düsen irgendwie gekonnt legen - um den Eindruck von viel Wasser zu erwecken und trotzdem ein leises Plätschergeräusch zu behalten. 
Irgendwie so ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (5. Okt. 2020)

Hihi..  da kann man sich verwirklichen. Die drei Schläuche sind nur eingeklemmt.  Ab und zu verrutscht wieder mal einer wenn eine Katze oder grosser Vogel es zu gut damit meint. 
Bei mir wechselt das mit dem Wasserfluss je nach Lust und Laune. Habe mehrere Möglichkeiten und Pumpen um mich am Teich mit Wasser auszutoben.


----------



## Throphol (5. Okt. 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Wie war das mit den Stromkosten 4-5000 €? War das jetzt ein Scherz oder habe ich es nir nicht kapiert? Mein Wasserfall wird von der Skimmerpumpe über die Filteranlage gespeist. Meine Pumpe zieht ca. 180 W. Sind dann rund 35 € im Monat




So ist es, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass bei dem Natur-Beispiel gut 10-15x soviel Wasser fließt wie bei meinem Wasserfall.  Ich brauche 0,15 KW *12 (Mittelwert) *8.760Std/anno *0,30€= 4.700€


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Okt. 2020)

0,15 kw x 8760 h = 1314 kwh x 0,30cent = 394,2 Euro


----------



## Kolja (6. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hihi.. da kann man sich verwirklichen.


Ja genau, das wird meine Vorgehensweise sein. Da ich ja durch Solar vom Platz unabhängig bin und nur Steine verwende, die ich auch problemlos bewegen kann werde ich es einfach hier und da auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise plätschern lassen.

Ihr habt mich auf tolle Ideen gebracht. Aber das ist erst was fürs Frühjahr. Jetzt mag ich nicht  mehr mit Wasser spielen. Aber ich fahre gleich zu dem Steinemann und schaue, was es gibt.


----------



## Throphol (6. Okt. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> 0,15 kw x 8760 h = 1314 kwh x 0,30cent = 394,2 Euro



Hi Roland,
das ist der Preis, den ich zahlen muss (wenn ich nicht im Winter gegen eine 50 Watt Pumpe austauschen würde).

Ich habe das ja mit 12 multipliziert, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass der richtige kleine Natur-Wasserfall "in" dem Foto so viel mehr Wasser führt.
Da kommen für derartige Wasserbewegungen richtige Summen zusammen. Und das ist noch gaaaaanz weit weg von Niagara.
LG  Wolf


----------



## Turbo (6. Okt. 2020)

Salü Andrea

Bevor du viel Geld für Aku - Solar Pumpen ausgiebst, viellecht doch rasch durchrechnen. 
Nehme an, das du innert 100 Meter einen Stromanschluss auf dem Gelände hast. 
Anstelle immer Probleme und Einschränkungen weil du keinen Strom am Teich hast, rasch überschlagen was es kostet diesen zum Teich zu ziehen. 
In meinem Bubi Teich werden etwa 24K Liter/h bewegt wenn alles läuft. Sichtbar ist davon kaum was. Aber ich habe die Möglichkeit richtig tosend Wasser über die Steine zu schicken. Oder im Teich gewaltig Strömung zu produzieren damit es den Schmoder in den Filter nimmt. 
Aber zum Gegenstromschwimmen ist der Teich zu klein.  
Richtig austoben mit 1000 Liter Solar-Pumpenleistung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Das einfach so als Gedankenanstoss. 

Lg Patrik


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Patrick,


jetzt lässt Du Dich auch noch aus dem Konzept bringen ...
Die ursprüngliche Frage lautete doch:


Kolja schrieb:


> ... wie muss der Stein geformt sein, dass er eine schöne Wasserabbruchkante hat? ...
> Also, dass das Wasser wie in einem Vorhang fällt.


Diese und weitere Tipps haben wir versucht zu geben. 

Aber es ist sicherlich schwierig einen passenden Stein zu finden und vermutlich muss ein Steinmetz noch etwas helfend eingreifen.
So wäre jedenfalls mein Plan.

Der Quellstein war nur ein alternativer Vorschlag und auch nur unter "PS" geschriebn, weil Andrea eine Solarpumpe einsetzen will und sich dafür solch ein Minihüpfzwerg ebenso eignen könnte.
Ebenso stufte ich Deine Idee als alternativen Vorschlag bei Solarpumpenbetrieb ein ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Warum Wolfgang nach seinem ersten Beitrag dann fast komplett neben dem Thema liegt und andauernd Niagarawasserfälle für 5000 € postet, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Ich mein ja nur ...
Ein, zwei Gag-Beiträge sind auch vollkommen in Ordnung, mach ich ja auch ... 
Aber irgendwann muss man zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Turbo (6. Okt. 2020)

Salü Carsten
Habe nur mal weiter gedacht. Der Teich ist gemäss Teichdoku neu.  Das man einen Teich in einem Wohnquartier ohne Strom macht ist meiner Meinung nach so oder so ein riesen Fehler. Den man vermutlich früher oder später bereut.
Habe rasch im Web nachgeschaut. Eine gute Solarpumpe mit Batteriespeicher kostet 450 Euro. Eine am Strom 80 Euro?
Nach fünf Jahren kaufst du eine neue Pumpe weil irgendwas davon den Geist aufgiebt.
Da hast du den Stromanschluss mit etwas Eigenleistung schon bezahlt. Dümpelst aber immer noch mit mikrigen 4500 Litern Pumpenleistung rum. Vielleicht genügen zweitausend Liter Pumpenleistung ja auch. Müssen es ja nicht alle so übertreiben wie ich. 

Was Andrea mit meinem Gedankenanstoss anfängt, überlasse ich gerne ihr.
Will da keinesfalls belehrend wirken und auch niemanden zu etwas überreden.

Lg Patrik.


----------



## Throphol (6. Okt. 2020)

Der Schlusssatz ist ganz wichtig Patrik - damit die Forums-Polizei keine Verwarnung ausspricht. Aber recht hast Du. Irgendwo ist die Wassermenge ja ein ganz wichtiger Faktor für die Steinform. Ich habe mir für den Winterbetrieb eine 50 Watt Pumpe (mit Trockenlaufschutz!) zugelegt (99€), die -ich glaube- 8.000l machen soll. Sie schafft etwa 3.000l bei meinen Höhen- und sonstigen Widerstandsverhältnissen.  Und Strom braucht man doch für alles Mögliche (Pegelmessung z.B.). Mit Solar sehe ich da keine guten Ansätze für einen Wasserfall, der irgendwie als solcher wahrgenommen werden soll. Es sei denn, man stellt ein großes Vergrößerungsglas an die richtige Position oder hat die Möglichkeit die 9,9KWp PV-Anlage vom Dach zu integrieren. Damit wäre ich wieder bei meinem Thema: "Niagara" Tschüss zusammen Wolf


----------



## Turbo (7. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Es muss ja nicht jeder drei oberirdische Plätscherstellen und noch Unterwasser Auslässe haben. Hihi.. ich schon.  
Wie nicht jeder einen Koiteich sondern einen Naturteich will.

Oase schreibt sogar beim grössten Chromstahl Wasserfall von 90cm Breite, Pumpenleistung 4000-8000 Liter.
Da sind wir mit den Solarpumpen am unteren Bereich dabei.
Man verbaut sich den ordentlichen Wasserfall mit Solar nicht und manchmal macht das aufreissen eines Platzes, nur wegen etwas Strom wirklich keinen Sinn.  So genug damit. Ist wirklich nicht Thema des Beitrags.
Ps: @Wolf,  Wie du weisst, gehöre ich zu den Obermotzern, wenn mir etwas nicht passt.  
Lg Patrik


----------



## Kolja (7. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hätte ich das Ganze im Titel nicht "Wasserfall" nennen dürfen.
Mit geht es, wie schon geschrieben, um ein wenig Geplätscher und Bewegung im Wasser. Wenn dabei an einer geraden Kante ein Film zu entdecken ist, wäre das schön.
Der Quellsteinvorschlag ist aber auch eine gute Idee. Ich werde sehen.




Kolja schrieb:


> Es ist erst mal ein experimenteller, variabler Aufbau.


Meine Ansprüche sind nicht so hoch, weder an die Größe des Aufbaus, noch an die Pumpenleistung, noch an Dauerbetrieb.

Strom werde ich erst mal nicht  wieder legen, den habe ich, aus welcher Queröpfigkeit heraus auch immer, beim Hausumbau gekappt.

Im alten Teich hatte ich eine Solarpumpe ohne Akku und ich weiß worauf ich mich einlasse. Dort plätscherte es bei Sonnenschein munter vor sich hin und gut ist. Ich war zufrieden.


----------



## Turbo (9. Okt. 2020)

Für unsere Wasserfallfreunde. War heute etwas am Wandern. Da ist mir der Seerenbachfall vor die Handy Kamera gekommen. 
Heute relativ trocken. Bei der Schneeschmelze bringt er es auf 10 000 Liter/Sekunde. 
  
Und noch etwas für Andrea aus meinem Teich. 
Klein und kuschlig.
  
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Kolja (10. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Und noch etwas für Andrea aus meinem Teich.
> Klein und kuschlig.



Sehr schön. Ich bin gespannt auf die Zeit, wo ich wieder im Wasser spielen kann und verschiedene Aufbauten ausprobiere.


----------

